# Full Sail College



## terrain190 (Feb 12, 2007)

is it really "real World Education" i want to go there even though i have heard a couple of bad reviews what do you guys think of the accelerated program they offer do you believe that i have good chances of learning a thing to actually get in to the business? well i would like to hear your guys opinion of this school. Thanks for the help


----------



## Josh (Feb 12, 2007)

To be honest, I haven't heard anything good about it. Spend your money somewhere else.


----------



## terrain190 (Feb 12, 2007)

what about LA film?


----------



## M. Night Fan (Feb 12, 2007)

I was tempted by Full Sail, but a 69,000 tuition fee and not going there for four years kinda turned me away...........69,000!!!


----------



## laudy32 (Feb 12, 2007)

I looked into both of those schools for a little while but saw many negative reviews about them and decided to look into a regular four year university.  Full Sail definitely seemed like a great place but there were just too many questions about what the degree actually got you.  I also don't agree with the fact that it is so intensive that you can't really hold down a job because the schedules always change.  From my point of view I need to be able to keep living and can't afford the high tuition and cost of living on a salary of zero.  

As far as LA Film goes, I've heard its pretty good for the equipment you get but you don't get any kind of degree for going through the program, just a certificate.  That didn't appeal to me so I decided not to go to that school.

In my opinion, if you are looking for an education look at an actual degree granting college or university.  A better deal in the long run beause you can graduate with an actual degree in your hand.  Hope that helps a little  bit.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know if having a degree is better in the long run.  From what I've heard is that having the degree doesn't mean anything in the film business, especially a bachelors degree.  What's important is the education you get, whether you go to Full Sail, a 4-year degree granting college or university, or any other place.  

In the end, you have to pick what's right for you and a university/college setting is not for everyone.  I did an internship with with someone who graduated from Full Sail, and he told me that when he went, those students that hated the school never had a passion for doing it in the first place... they were more the ones that had an interest in film, but not the drive to make something of themselves.  So it depends on who you ask really... school has good and bad reviews.


----------



## terrain190 (Feb 13, 2007)

i was thinking of trying to get in to emerson does any one know of the qualifications you need to get into that college? I have a 4.0 GPA in Highschool and what type of sats do you need to go? or what not could someone help me.


----------



## yawnface86 (Feb 27, 2007)

I did not like a few things about full sail and i was truly interested at first.

1. cost to much
2. crazy hours
3. maybe just my thinking but it seems blacklisted by most of LA... few success stories with the mass turnover of people graduating from their program.
4. everybody i know who went there which is like 6 people hated it
5. moves to quickly so you do not learn as much as be forced into the program.
6. NO DEGREE so basically if you suck at film your are S.o.L

that's just my two cents take it or leave it


----------



## terrain190 (Feb 28, 2007)

i have actually heard of many people enjoying it.   i actually applied.  and there is a bachelors of science in film degree.


----------



## terrain190 (Feb 28, 2007)

are there any positive things about this school? ? ? ? ? I still think college is what you make of it most people from all colleges do not get the job they want at first anyway. So what makes full sail any different you get the degree. I am a complete beginner. But i believe i must know the basics and a few things that will actually be useful later on? Why don't people like that school? the cost is similar to a four year school, the crazy hours are no different then actually working in the film industry under pressure. And if it is blacklisted Why is there people from full sail in lost and Saw II and Saw III two great movies and a terrific show ? Is it possible that people aren't making the best out of the school and that is why they are not achieving success? Is that the problem? Do people believe that jobs will be handed to them?  Jobs must be fought for and achieved. Nothing in life is handed to you. Why is there so much criticism. They never promised a job. They promised to teach the basics. Why are people slamming this school??? Can someone explain to me is this school really all this bad or does it have to do with the whining students in the back of the class? PLEASE help me on this subject. 

There are people that hate every school in the world. some schools are better then others. but you are their to achieve a fancy shmancy piece of paper worth 30k and to learn. You are not in school to get a job! thats where people mess up. I plan to do what I love to do and be a part of something that everyone will have a chance to see. IF that requires college i believe full sail will be the place to help me. 

Please give me some positive comments about this school. And the negative as well. I Really could  use the help.


----------



## yawnface86 (Feb 28, 2007)

a 4 year university with brightfutures is free... for FL residents... scholarships cover 4 years.... Sure you have crazy hours in the industry but it's difficult to learn under those conditions. Mass turnover rate because anybody can get in... if i am going to a film school i want to have worked hard to get in it. You don't want to be part of a club you can get into. Sure nothing in life is handed to you but I am sure if resumes are identical a kid from NYU has a better chance then a kid from Full Sail in LA for a PA job (as example).


----------



## terrain190 (Mar 1, 2007)

I just think school is what you put into it and thats all.


----------



## Josh (Mar 1, 2007)

Clearly you've already made your decision about the school, so I don't know why you bothered asking our opinions in the first place. 

If you want to go to Full Sail that much, just go. You don't need us to reaffirm your decision. And in the future, don't waste your time asking a question if you'll only accept one answer.


----------



## Cuba1902 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was really impressed with the Full Sail school until they said it would cost me $65,000 for 23 months to get my bachlors degree in Film Production and if i didnt sign up before the end of the month it would go up to $70,000!! not to mention i would have to finance the loan for the school plus my living expenses. I dont know how the others do it but they must be in serious dept or have really rich parents to afford that or have a portion of there GI bill to help pay for it but I doubt it will pay the entire bill. 
  I found that Valencia Community College also offers Film Production and Steven Speilberg has said its one of the best schools in the country. Well that sold me and went to study there instead.


----------



## cftfilm (Mar 13, 2008)

I am in the Film degree at Full Sail and I think it is great. Yes the tuition is high but if you add in the tuition of an LA or New York film school plus living expense and everything like that it adds up to about the same price. 

What people don't know is that the tuition at Full Sail includes your lab time, books, equipment, a Mac Book Pro lab top with a full film suite on it that includes Final Cut Pro, Soundtrack Pro and any other film software that you might need (you get to keep the lab top and all the software when you're done along with all your books and any movie that you made while there). Their tuition covers a lot of things. It just seems like a lot for a 2 year degree because it is all packaged into one big sum. 

Yes the course is a fast paced course with crazy hours. But if that is something that you are complaining about now then I am sad to say that you will never make in the film industry because they are doing the same hours that we do. That is what Full Sail is trying to teach you and get you ready for. The fast paced and the crazy hours that the film professionals work now.

You cannot work when you go to this school because of the hours but they do give you more then enough in living expense to make sure that you live comfortable. 

No this school is not everyone. You really need a passion for film, be very creative, hard worker and willing to commit your life if this something that you really want to do. All the people that went to this school and says that it sucks don't listen to them. They were the students that sat in the back of class, never helped out in any projects, had a bad outlook on everything and never tried to actually get a good position on any of the projects that we did.


----------



## fsisbs (Jan 27, 2011)

I went and I regret it. Head over to 
fullsailuniversityreview.blogspot.com/
for lots of reviews... some good, but mostly bad. All Garry Jones cares about is money, He'd steal the pennies off his dead mother's eyes.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Feb 16, 2012)

I read some real horror stories about Full Sail. Drunk tutors, students being used as slave labor etc. Steer clear.


----------



## bart_rogers (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally posted by fsisbs:
> I went and I regret it. Head over to
> fullsailuniversityreview.blogspot.com/
> for lots of reviews... some good, but mostly bad. All Garry Jones cares about is money, He'd steal the pennies off his dead mother's eyes.



I'd heard pretty much the same thing.


----------



## groovydazzle (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally posted by bart_rogers:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by fsisbs:
> I went and I regret it. Head over to
> fullsailuniversityreview.blogspot.com/
> for lots of reviews... some good, but mostly bad. All Garry Jones cares about is money, He'd steal the pennies off his dead mother's eyes.



I'd heard pretty much the same thing. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I finished the film program at Full Sail and I can say 2 things:

1) Garry Jones is a super cool guy... yes, the guy has a lot of money but he also gives it back to the students. He bought me and my friends dinner at a restaurant once when we ran into him, and he also buys food for students when he hangs out in the break areas...

2) The program is good if what you are looking for is getting a job in 2 years. Their career development does help people as long as they are willing to go look for a job, they will not just hand you a job because you went there...

other than that, I think it does prepare you to do anything in the industry, the classes really teach you what you need to know, they do not waste time on theoretical lessons and jump straight into the practice. Schedule is crazy, but so is Hollywood. If what you are looking for is getting ready as quick as possible, Full Sail is for you. If what you want is an in-depth education about film, then I would suggest another school...


----------



## bart_rogers (Mar 1, 2012)

Sure, he can afford to pay for the occasional meal for the students with all those $69K's he's getting off them.


----------



## AlfonsWeeks (Mar 8, 2012)

Buys the occasional meal, whoopee.


----------



## mperez (Mar 12, 2012)

If I give Full Sail credit for something, it's that they keep their equipment and facilities up to date. Although, that's probably made possible by the high tuition. 

And theoretical lessons are never a waste of time.


----------



## moviemaniac (Mar 16, 2012)

Its the huge cost that most folk balk at. Plus some have experienced very bad tutors.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd rather pay RC's $7K and work in a studio than FS's $60+K for a degree that is next to useless.


----------



## bart_rogers (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by mperez:
> If I give Full Sail credit for something, it's that they keep their equipment and facilities up to date. Although, that's probably made possible by the high tuition.
> 
> And theoretical lessons are never a waste of time.



Theory is all well and good, so long as you are learning some decent practical stuff too.


----------



## moviemaniac (Apr 5, 2012)

One poster reported that his tutors were either drunk or stoned or both. He was also instructed to do stuff he was not happy about. Had a very torrid time apparently.


----------



## FullSailReviews.net (Apr 16, 2012)

I am a former student who was duped into believing this school could deliver on all their hype. The marketing is fantastic but that's where it stops! I found the overpriced under delivered “education” was a joke. My credits would not transfer to the schools I was looking to attend to get a “real education”. To add insult to injury, Full Sail University sent me a bill for thousands of dollars for classes I never took!! This is a business in my opinion and nothing more.

I've created a website to educate (pun intended) prospective students so they don't make the same mistake as I did. I've uncovered all the details that you need to know BEFORE YOU SIGN.

www.fullsailreviews.net


----------



## moviemaniac (May 3, 2012)

Basically sums up what I been reading.


----------



## Brian Hulnick (May 10, 2012)

How much did they scam you for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tina K (May 17, 2012)

They are a money making machine and NOT a place of learning.


----------



## Trent Duncan (Jun 1, 2012)

Film degrees don't amount to much in the real world. Find a place where you can get the experience without the massive debt.

http://www.onlinefilmschoolbootcamp.com


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 1, 2012)

the best place to is be on set, not to pay "one time fees"  *annually*.....


----------

